# ware, bacon, coffee co...



## SHADOWMMAN (Oct 19, 2006)

No one in these countys? Looking for neighbors to give reports on how there moving.
I took a buck on the 14th with muzzle. Heading back to ware county on 24th.

Jeff


----------



## whitetailaddict (Oct 19, 2006)

i'm in glynn county, about 40 miles away and the bucks have been moving real good this week.  i hope they keep it up, i'm on vacation next week.its supposed to be lows in      
the 40's mon. and tues.


----------



## SHADOWMMAN (Oct 19, 2006)

Thats good to hear.... Its supposed to start warming next week (figures) and the feeds are not to strong .Bad sign but hope that rut gets strong. Heading out next Wed.


----------



## SHADOWMMAN (Oct 23, 2006)

A few of the club members downed some brown alright! Shooting button bucks that way 60lbs max & then a spike on top of that??!! whats the point! Id rather shoot lizards!

My brother harvested a healthy doe, and the choice members let walk a 4,6,7 point and about 12 doe. None showing signes of rut.  

Leaving this thursday looking to do some antler fighting with my self 

any reports from the surrounding countys ??

Jeff


----------



## bucksnbass (Oct 24, 2006)

I HUNT IN JEFF DAVIS. WE HUNTED THIS WEEKEND AND SAW LOTS OF DOES BUT NO BUCKS. PRETTY GOOD BIT OF BUCK SIGN BUT NOT BEING WORKED TOO HARD.


----------



## butterbean7008 (Oct 25, 2006)

I hunt in Atkinson county and was up last week during black powder, saw about 20 with 2 of them nice bucks just out of range. Headed back up late Sunday.


----------



## SHADOWMMAN (Oct 30, 2006)

Good to hear!! I just got back saw plenty of does but nothing sniffen them! Good luck to you guys. I took a handicap doe, dont know what happened to her front leg but figgured meat for me rather the coyotes!

Jeff


----------

